# Intro



## B-mantis999 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello to all. I'm new to the forum thus the introduction. I just recently started terrarium for a few nymphs and an ooth. I thought I would intorduce myself before I lay on the questions. I'm not to good at navigating the forum so any private messages, E-mails, or live chat is more than welcome when I post a question. I was also wondering if and when I should post questions and in what catigories.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello Intro and welcome to our little home...From OHIO!

You can post anytime, and all you do is think of what it is you wanna ask, like if you want to know about what to keep a mantis in, go to the housing section and post there, thats it, easy! Or if uncertain on what to feed, go to the feeding section and so on, if you make a mistake, don't worry, we cannot clobber you from here :lol:


----------



## B-mantis999 (Jun 14, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hello Intro and welcome to our little home...From OHIO!You can post anytime, and all you do is think of what it is you wanna ask, like if you want to know about what to keep a mantis in, go to the housing section and post there, thats it, easy! Or if uncertain on what to feed, go to the feeding section and so on, if you make a mistake, don't worry, we cannot clobber you from here :lol:


Thank You it is greatly appreciated


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome. Try the search feature in the top right hand corner. You can find answers to many questions you have.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

